# Trinidad in WW2



## daisy1942

Am looking for information about the Mariners Club in Port of Spain, Trinidad which, I believe, was a sailorsclub/hostel of some sort. Any information appreciated - particularly who it was run by and where to go for surviving records for 1942 -1943.
Also where do I go for small ship movements of US Army tugs sailing in/out of Port of Spain?


----------



## shambles

Mariners club...I think it was a flying angel mission so perhaps a line to the Missions to Seamen head office in London might produce something.


----------



## daisy1942

Thanks SHambles,
I'll research an address and try that!
Daisy


----------



## shambles

Another thought, US Army tugs...just wondering if they came under the US Army Corps of Engineers...the naval facilities down at Chaguaramus must have been being built around that time.


----------



## daisy1942

shambles said:


> Another thought, US Army tugs...just wondering if they came under the US Army Corps of Engineers...the naval facilities down at Chaguaramus must have been being built around that time.


Hi Shambles,
Thanks for that. Yes, they certainly did come under USED (U.S.Engineering Dept) which is part of U.S. Coastguard. I know someone who has a fairamont of access to WI archives - will ask him about Chaguaramus next time we speak.


----------



## shambles

Hi, Good luck with your search. Thinking of Chaguaramus brought back some very ancient memories as the first time I went there was with my Dad in the early Fifties (I think) just when things were begining to wind down. Alcoa bought some land down there and built a loading dock for bauxite transhipment from B.G. to their facility at Chicotamee using Saguenay Terminals vessels. Anyhow think I 'm rambling :lol:


----------



## daisy1942

shambles said:


> Hi, Good luck with your search. Thinking of Chaguaramus brought back some very ancient memories as the first time I went there was with my Dad in the early Fifties (I think) just when things were begining to wind down. Alcoa bought some land down there and built a loading dock for bauxite transhipment from B.G. to their facility at Chicotamee using Saguenay Terminals vessels. Anyhow think I 'm rambling :lol:


Thanks for the best wishes. Funny you should mention Alcoa - Dad worked for them during the war! He served on board two ships DELAMAR and WELLANDOC - and visited B.G. as WELLANDOC was involved with bauxite!
At present we just cannot prove it "officially".
What a small world.

Daisy1942


----------



## shambles

I never got to go down to B.G. Dad did a few times by air....an expat who owned a twin engined amphibian used to fly a charter service from Piarco to Surinam and any lake/river in between....a sort of bus service for gold prospectors and such like.


----------



## GWB

Been to Port of Spain many times found the Vat 19 rum very good but the Chaplin at Flying Angel was not impressed was a great port in 60"s.


----------



## shambles

GWB said:


> Been to Port of Spain many times found the Vat 19 rum very good but the Chaplin at Flying Angel was not impressed was a great port in 60"s.


Once the deep water berths were built for the large cruise ships it changed... as a kids we used to laugh at the tourists that paid in dollars American as against BWeee. The taxi drivers must have made a killing.


----------

